# We Got Our X-ray Results



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't plan on getting them so soon, but Dakota got a foxtail in his nose today. I decided to go ahead and get the hip and elbow x-rays too to save us another $90 sedation fee.

The vet said they looked great, well she said "perfect".  Puts rest to my worrisome thoughts.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet. Thats pretty cool lookin


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

were you worried about them for some reason? or are you sending them in for penn hip or OFA? they look pretty cool though .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great news!! they look good


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Good news  what's the deal with his hips though? Was there a cause for concern?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> were you worried about them for some reason? or are you sending them in for penn hip or OFA? they look pretty cool though .


I was planning on sending them to the OFA when I get paid next month.

And he never did anything to make me concerned, I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Whoo Hooo look at those sexy bones LOL .. Congrat's! I wish Bogart would hurry up and finishing growing so I could get his done LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow good job and a ton of respect for doing it. They look great ! I think you will get at least a fair grade on the hips


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Whoo Hooo look at those sexy bones LOL .. Congrat's! I wish Bogart would hurry up and finishing growing so I could get his done LOL


LOL Damn sexy bones.

Thank you, and thanks David. 

I forgot to add, I got them done since we plan on being more active in sports and doing weight pulling this year.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not too many people pumping out apbts these days have the guts to do what you just did  awesome !!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are way cool, glad he's ok


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

what'd they do about the foxtail?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

cEElint said:


> what'd they do about the foxtail?


They did a Rhinoscopy with an Otoscope (Hope I said that right) and removed it. It was a small little bugger too, the one he got last year was huge. Nor Cal sucks for foxtails.

The vet said it's one of the most common issues up here, but a lot of people don't take the dogs in until it gets bad. Both times I brought him up immediately afterward, not only is it easier on the dog but also saves you money.

Now we can add more weight in weight pulling, I wanted to wait until the x-rays to go above what we're at now.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You are doing it the right way, I can't compliment you enough. I did the same but my dog failed his hip exam so we gave up on competing  not worth pulling a dog until you know what's under the hood. Good luck with the competition !!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome girl! You are the more responsible than most "adults" I know!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you!:hug:

And I agree David, my (well technically my grandmother's) Toy Poodle and Miniature Dachshund have bad structure so I have to really watch what I do with them.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for posting. Cool looking xrays glad things are ok


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice. I'm getting my bully done on June 12th.


----------

